# Rebel Alliance: Freedom Fighters



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

((OOC thread is here 
RG thread is here))

There are many hundreds of small Rebel outposts all across the galaxy. Most of them small, autonomous organizations working towards the greater goal of the more organized whole. After Yavin and the destruction of the Death Star, many hundreds more began to appear, and whole planets rioted against the Empire. Some, such as the Mon Calamari, even completely overthrowing the Empire from control of their world.

The base you are stationed at is not, however, one of the smaller outposts. Deep within the Roche Asteroid Field on the well traveled Perlemian Trade Route, the facility is a network of many large asteroids that are artificiallly linked together. While the majority of the base is a research facility where the insectoid Verpine work on a new, and very top secret, starfighter design, your unit is also stationed at the facility for both defense and its proximity to both the Core Worlds and many important Outer Rim planets. 

While it has been quiet for the past few months, currently you have been called to the main briefing room by the Commander of the military compliment of the base, a human named Jac Derlin. After waiting for you to be seated, he motions to a small, somewhat outdated holoscreen on the far wall of the room. On the screen, a stock image of a green planet appeared.

*"This is Carida,"* Commander Derlin said in his usual gruff voice, *"As many of you know, it is home to the Imperial Army Academy and the Stormtrooper Training Academy,"* the image of the planet expanded, zooming in on a section of the northern part of the planet. From a high orbit view, most likely, a large amount of buildings could be seen all across the surface. 

Derlin's expression became a bit softer than usual, *"We have recieved a transmission from a group of academy trainers and trainees that wish to defect. Now, we have taken the upmost caution with this request, and it has been validated by many technical readouts and secret Imperial documents that the three trainers transmitted to us. The last transmission we recieved was just under a standard hour ago. The group has sealed themselves within one of the underground buildings. They were last surrounded by the base's compliment of troops and there is word of another fleet group on its way."* 

The map zoomed back out to the planet view, *"No matter how crazy this may sound, your mission is to get in and get out with as many of the defectors as possible. We will be sending you in with a small fleet group to keep the main defense fleet busy while you get to the planet's surface. We have been provided with the structural plans of the base, and will provide them to you for analysis in the best entrance option."* 

The screen changed again, this time displaying three images, each of Imperial Officers, *"These three men are the trainers, and the highest priority. On the right is Captain Talious Nement, the center Corporal Arik Kardon, and the left is a former ISB agent named Garn Derlin...my brother. We need the information they have. You will need to prepare to leave immediatly...however, before that, do you have any questions?"*


----------



## Turanil (Nov 11, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - Duros 3rd. level Noble*

- "Yes sir!"

A Duros steps forward. He looks around him, then again his superior.

- "I have a couple of questions. If I understand well, there is a few imperials who wish to defect, but how many exactly? Only those three, or a bunch of them? It would change many things, where transportation and discretion is concerned. Of course, I speak about discretion because I don't expect that the five of us battle the batalions of stormtroopers who are encircling them... Also, the more people we will get with us, the more chances for a traitor being among them. Then, what useful info can we get about this planet. I mean, where to hide or get help if we were to have some problems and unable to quickly escape in space?"

Trual'Nuin pauses, and looks at his companions.

- "I see that our team is a new one. I meet some of you for the first time in fact, and we come from different races. I think it would be a good idea to present ourselves, so each of us knows what the others' specialties are... Well, once this briefing is finished of course."

With that, Trual'Nuin returns to his seat.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken nods his head and growls "*Raag, nogrrr uff rraannn? Rggrrr rrrooo reeennn grrrroooo?*"
Those who understand Shyriiwook spoiler 



Spoiler



"Sir, do you have a number of troopers found at this base? What kind of resistance do we expect?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I have a question myself,”_ the green-skinned Zolander says. _“Ok, maybe more than one. How many Imperials are stationed there? What do we know about the training level of the stormtrooper guards, are they fresh from the training center? And do you have full pictures of the stormtrooper armor and of the uniforms of their commanding officers, as well as information about their ranking system and structure? Might come in handy.”_

 Turning to her new team-mates, she adds: _“Lieutenant Arkess. Lyss Arkess. SpyNet infiltrator. You can call me Lyss.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

Commander Derlin listens to the questions, and takes a deep breath, a worried smile growing on his face, *"Those are mainly the problems areas of this mission. The exact compliment of defectors beyond the three trainers is unknown, though it is likely to be at least fifty. There will be an assault transport assigned to you which should assist in the pickup of more than that if it gets to that. There will also be a second transport sent in to a more obvious location to draw the attention away from you."*

He paused, thinking over other things and then spoke again, *"There are hundreds, likely thousands of troopers and officers on the planet. I'd wager a good amount of them are surrounding that building to get into it. From what the last trasmission said, they were even scrambling the trainees to assist. The Empire is getting desperate to stop anyone from defecting. This can be used to your advantage, though it could also be a very dangerous addition to their usual tactics. However, there should be some kind of ventilation or sewage access that can be used to get in while avoiding the troops. Just make sure to remember, this is not an assault. This is a rescue mission. Get in. Get out. If you get bogged down in a firefight, they've got an overwhelming advantage in numbers and its unlikely you'll survive."*


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken tilts his head to the side, crossing his arms and growls "*Rrroo rhhh ooohhggg rrgggoo uff. RoorrRRo rr… grrrree rrfff roorrrhh ooffff*"
Those who understand Shyriiwook spoiler 



Spoiler



"Sir, sounds like a good plan, so long as these tunnels are large enough for me to fit into. I am up for it… any chance to strike at the evils of the empire should be taken"


----------



## Turanil (Nov 12, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - Duros noble*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "There will be an assault transport assigned to you which should assist in the pickup of more than that if it gets to that.
> ...
> There are hundreds, likely thousands of troopers and officers on the planet. I'd wager a good amount of them are surrounding that building to get into it.
> ...
> However, there should be some kind of ventilation or sewage access that can be used to get in while avoiding the troops. Just make sure to remember, this is not an assault."




After listening to his companions and pondering their questions, Trual'Nuin asks again:

- "I can only guess that the imperials themselves will have thought about sewage or ventilation access. Or maybe they are that stupid? After all they are but hu... ahem, well, huuuh... I mean, we all know that imperials aren't very bright, but I think we should not count too much on it." 

Trual'Nuin turns towards the green-skinned Lyss, and pursues: 

- "If I well get the idea of Lieutenant Arkess, a good thing would be that we pose as imperials. As such we need appropriate disguises, imperial access codes and passwords, plus relevant false identities. And lastly, I hope that the starship we will be given for the mission, were taken from the imperials?"

Then, Trual'Nuin looks at Gorwooken and says:

- "I can only hope that the tunnels will be large enough not only for a wookie to fit into, but also to provide a fast escape to fifty persons!"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

A bloodcarver sitting towards the side, raises it's rasp of a voice, "I don't think I'll fit so well into an Imperial Uniform myself, and the wookie would have a hard time passing as one also.  So let's hope these tunnels will provide fast access."


----------



## Turanil (Nov 12, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin scratches his head thoughtfully, and looking at the bloodcarver replies:

- "Ah yes... This is a good point. Even myself I won't look very convincing in imperial uniform. They are all humans after all. Nonetheless, I suggest that we do prepare some appropriate false identities that would give us a legitimate reason for being there, if some imperials discover us. I mean, like the team of slaves in charge of... mmmmh... well, cleaning the sewers for example." 

In hearing how he suggests that last part however, you notice that Trual'Nuin would actually hate to do it.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Well... I could make a quite convincing Imperial officer, you see, I can turn into a human, if I choose to, or pretty much anyone else roughly my size for that matter, I could even mimic the uniform, but I'm afraid the stormtrooper armor might be a bit too bulky for my talent. If we could get our hands on such an armor or two, however, at least some of us could hide inside those. That's why I'd like to be prepared, knowing their ranks and tasks, how to address a stormtrooper, a unit commander, knowing my own rank as depicted on the command uniform wouldn't hurt either.”_ Chuckling silently, Lyss turns back to Commander Derlin. _“So, do we have a file on the Imperial ranking system?”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

*"You shouldn't have to worry too much about Imperials discovering you once you're inside,"* Derlin said, sounding a bit worried however, *"The defectors are doing everything they can to keep the attention on themselves, and while its likely the Empire is preparing for an assault from us, they're likely too arrogant to expect us to actually land on thier training world. As for the rank structure, I'll make sure to provide you all with a datapad with the information on it.*

((Attached is the rank structure, which would be fairly easy to attain, so worry not about having all of it. Not that part two goes at the bottom(it was too big to scan all together)))


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

The breathing aparatis comes alive as Dol Tarin begins to speak.  "This plan seems appropriate to me.  I do not think there will be imperial guards but some kind of motion detection device or some other such intruder warning system.  Even still, I believe it will be rather outdated.  I mean, why safeguard your sewers on such a strongly imperial world?" The Kel Dor says, looking around.

"My name is Dol Tarin and I am Kel Dor and am a new Pilot for the rebellion."


----------



## Turanil (Nov 13, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Well, do we have some detection / jamming devices to foil any outdated intruder warning system we may encounter? Please Commander, give us any info, map, passwords, security codes and else you have about the place, give us at least one imperial uniform just in case, and lets go. We will prepare our intrusion when onboard of our starship..."

That being said Trual'Nuin stands up, looks at his new companions, salutes Commander Derlin, and walks towards the room's exit.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken stands, makes a wookie gesture of respect to an elder or cheif to Commander Derlin, growling "rrRuur utrrrrgRRrr rRRrrRrrr, gRrruRuR"
Those who understand Shyriiwook spoiler 



Spoiler



"I will do all that I can to assure the success of our mission, on my honor"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

The Kel Dor raises what it has for an eyebrow, and follows the other two toward the door, almost forgetting to salute before leaving.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 15, 2004)

((OOC: I planned to have a little map for you guys, but my scanner has gotten all messed up and won't work, so we'll have to deal with going on a rough description.))

It was not long at all before you were all gathered in the main hangar. The main fleet had left ten minutes earlier, leaving the carved out hangar much emptier than usual. Beyond the magnetic field that kept the vacuum of space out, a few asteroids could be seen floating on whatever path they took. Within the hangar itself, three ships were prepared and ready.

The assault transport, and two X-Wings. At least that meant the two pilots would be in their environment for a short time. Considering that there were two fleet groups in orbit around the planet by the last report, even a small amount of escort was probably a good idea.

They had been given two datapads and the requested Imperial uniform, which was older soft grey instead of the usual olive green. One of the datapads contained a series of passcodes, though it was suspected they would be of no use anymore, as the Empire usually changed codes in such a situation. The other datapad contained a rough, two dimensional schematic of the section of the facility where the defectors were sealed in. Because it was underground, there were only four direct accesses from the surrounding buildings. However, there were multiple access points through sewers that drained off a series of mountains a good distance(likely a few kilometers) to the west. There was also a set of three ventilation shafts that led to the building on the above ground section. These led directly into the center room where the defectors were, though the climb was more directly down.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken growls to Major Trual'Nuin "*RrraaannN rrrrgggrrr rraaaaaaRRa*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook "



Spoiler



I'm not a bad pilot there sir and I am ready to get this mission underway


"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

After having thanked Commander Derlin for the providing of information, Lyss had followed Major Trual'Nuin and the others to the hanger.

_“So, what do you think, where should we go in? The ventilators could be difficult to traverse, so it leaves the sewers for the most direct route, avoiding contact with the Imperial forces as much as possible. We could leave the part with the uniforms as a backup, if we need to create a diversion in case we get detected. That might buy us enough time to get out, or at least far enough away from them. Of course, they will be aware of the defectors and so this would have to be executed with the greatest care, only.”_


----------



## Turanil (Nov 16, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks uneasy.

- "Well, ahem... it's my first real mission... until then I was in the administrative... You really think going straigth onto an imperial planet with two X-Wings is a so good idea?"

Trual'Nuin tries to think while looking at the obsolete imperial uniform and useless passcodes, searching for a bright idea. Then he says:

- "Yeah, at first sight, the sewers seem to be the best solution. I mean, until we find some strategy. You see, sewers and ventilation accesses seem too obvious to me, too simple and straightforward. I think we should prepare a plan together, and if we don't find one, lets directly go into the sewers. Here is my thinking about it..."

The Duros walks around the starships, all the while speaking.

- "The planet is fully imperial, while our starships, at least the X-Wings, are obviously rebel. Then, with some of their troops defecting, they can expect to get the visit of some rebels, and be prepared for it. We cannot count of them being really stupid. So my idea is to prepare a ruse. What ruse, this we must find together, bringing all of our ideas." 

- "Mmmmh... my idea would be to let them believe that we are a decoy intervention team, and that the real team is in fact hidden among them, using imperial starships and up-to-date passwords. We could probably employ our Spynet infiltrator to good end? Mmmmh... well well, I need to think more carefully about this, but I am waiting for your suggestions... "


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I'm not an expert on sensors and electronic warfare. Would it be possible to get the starfighters on the planet's surface undetected? If not, we cannot take them down with us, as it would be too much of a risk to get detected before we even started. I'm also not sure, how much use a diversion would be, before we start our operation. It will just lead to a higher amount of security all around and make things more difficult for us. Of course, we could keep them in reserve, to act as a diversion, if we need one to get back out, for example, and to cover our escape, if we get detected, of course. This would weaken our numbers inside the facility, however. On the other hand, lower numbers means lower probability to get detected. In any case, I should be able to produce some confusion among the guards by giving false orders in an Imperial commanding officer outfit, if necessary.”_


----------



## Turanil (Nov 16, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "So lets summarize the situation. First, we have an assault transport and two X-Wings, obviously rebel unless we have got electronic disguise, to intrude discreetly on an imperial planet with two fleet in orbit around it. Then, we have a building surrounded by imperial troops, that we must enter and leave without them noticing. For now, the sewers seem to be the best way, but...? Then, we must escape the planet without drawing attention. Pretty tough heh? It's the reason I would like us to prepare a less straightforward plan; something with ruse and deviousness..."

- "Just to begin with, I propose that immediately when landing on the planet, we try to find... I mean steal, some imperial starship. Then we get the people we are supposed to free. Then, lets a few of the defective imperials escape in our assault transport, or maybe just a droid. Then, we go away in the imperial stolen starship. Lets our two X-Wings fly in front of us, and if need be lets pretend we are hunting them, while they do diversion from the rebel assault transport. What d'you think all?! At least this idea should not prove too difficult to implement... huh?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken nods and growls "*aArrrrgg rrrnnnnn gggooorrr. Rrrmmm rRRrggg aaaArrrrr hhhhrrrr*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



"Yes I like the idea of stealing an Imperial ship. Sending out false orders might help some also but maybe we should hold off on that when we are leaving to cause the most confusion we can


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

A young human tech who had been finishing up with something on the transport, hopped down and stepped over. He smiled and said nervously, *"Um...everythings ready for you. Kind of wish I could go, this place is cramped...but um...uh...if you do get an Imperial ship, can I uh...have a look over it when you get back?"*


----------



## Turanil (Nov 16, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin is a bit surprised, because he hadn't noticed the technician. However he warmly smiles (at least it's a warm smile for duros...) and replies: 

- "Of course!! If we can get our hands on an imperial starship and get it back here, it will be for the Rebel Alliance. It's not a theft for our own pockets! I am sure you will be able to get a thorough look at it then. Probably, we could get more use of it for later missions... but just let begin this one first!


----------



## Turanil (Nov 18, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin waits for a moment the others, but none seems to have anything else to say. Everyone appears to be ready, so why wait any longer? Trual'Nuin looks at his companions and solemny declares: 

- "Okay, enough said! Now is time for action and duty! Everyone has his equipment and weapons? So lets go to the den of iniquity in the name of freedom and justice!"

With that the team takes place in the starships, which take off one minute later, directly into space...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Stealing an imperial starship won't be easy, but if we can manage it, that would drastically improve our chances for sure. We have to take a look on the situation, if we are there. Maybe we can find an opening, which we can use to get in.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

It was a long hyperspace jump, but not nearly as long for those in the transport as it was for the two pilots in the X-Wings. They were stuck for a good hour in the cramped cockpits while the others had room to move around. Luckily, they were given something to do. Because of the approach vector the hyperspace route would take them in, they were making two extra jumps to literally come in behind the system while the fleets should be engaged on the other side.

This meant short breaks so that the pilot's could at least see something other than the long blue of hyperspace outside of the small cockpit interior. After the last jump, you arrived in the Carida system. The single star burned quietly in the distance, though the scanners of your ships had quickly locked onto the destination.

When the HUD showed an enlarged image of the planet, it confirmed that so far, things were going well. No ships were visible. Which meant one of two things. Either the Imperial fleets were engaged by the Alliance fleet on the other side of the planet, or the Imperials were simply waiting. The first was more likely.

Then, to confirm this again, the comm beeped and the voice of a Mon Calamari spoke, "This is Admiral Eskah aboard the _Defiance_. Good to see you're early. We're having more trouble than expected keeping the Imperial fleet busy. We'll have to withdraw sooner than first anticipated, so you're going to have to do this as quickly as possible, or we won't be able to cover you."


----------



## Turanil (Nov 18, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks the planet, then the screens, and says:

- "The first things that come to my mind are to first try to use any cloud cover to hide our approach once in the planet's atmosphere; then to scan the area where me will have to intervene, to get info on the place."

He looks at the two others with him, and speaks to the X-Wing pilots as well through the com-link: 

- "I also would like to hear your suggestions..."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken growls to the Major "*RRooonnn aaaArrrhhhnnn Gggrrrrrooo*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



"Sneaking onto a planet full of Stormtrooper is about the best I got"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“We should look for a starport or other landing platform, since we are after a ship. Also, nearby forests or other natural barriers could make our approach easier.”_


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

Perhaps I could get a few pointers from our former Emperial pilots on some of the various ships, should need come that we might have to fly one.   The Kel Dor says.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 19, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Excellent idea Dol Tarin, try to get those pointers as soon as you can. Now lets approach the planet and scan around the area we must sneak into."

And so the assault transport begins to scan the planet's surface in the vicinity of the area where the rebellious imperials are entranched. We want to get a map of the place, and discern not only the terrain and batiments we must sneak into; but also nearby hills, forests, and of course a starport or landing platform where we could steal an imperial ship. Trual'Nuin then says:

- "I guess that if we land on a starport, there could be some imperials here to "greet" us. We could maybe land there, then go outside with Lyss Arkess and myself disguised as imperials, while our esteemed wookie would pretend to be a prisoner for a few moments. Nonetheless, I suggest that the X-Wings try to find an uninhabited area to land, preferably a forest." 

Then our starships enter the planet's atmosphere, going down into the closest clouds we can find (to hide our presence), then approching our landing point (determined after scanning the area) by flying very low to escape radars...





[OOC: Vendetta and Ferrix, could you put your PC's name and class in the post's title, as we do please? For me it's easier to understand which character is speaking; especially since my browser doesn't let me read the character sheets in "code" format, so I don't know who is who... Thanks.]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Landing on the starport!? That's bold, but maybe not the best idea, major. I would prefer to sneak in from the outside, where we do not alarm the whole crew at once,”_ Lyss comments.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 19, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "I believed this is what you wanted to do! I thought the idea not bad, provided we would succeed in bluffing the imperials there. Something like: _"We intercepted a Rebel detachment, and fought them. Our loss were great, we are the only survivors and we lost our ship. However we won, got theirs, and made a prisoner. NOW, we will use the opportunity: we take this prisoner for interrogation, to know where hide other Rebel, then we come back here with a squad, take their ship to deceive them, enter their base and attack. We must do this quickly for success, so keep ready the place for when we come back with a full contingent of our soldiers."_ If the Bluff succeeds, when we come back with the fifty guys, we will be able to leave unhindered. What do you think?"

Trual'Nuin looks back at the scanners.

- "Nonetheless, we must before all scan the area and get precise info before anything else..."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I'm just worried, that they might be able to see through our bluff immediately, since we have no proper codes to identify ourselves, or a proper imperial starship even, and that could turn the whole operation into a disaster. Then even the best disguise in the world cannot help us convince them. It's an all or nothing approach. Oh, and no, when I said we should be looking for the starport, I didn't mean to imply, that we should land there, just in the vincinity.”_

 Lyss then just nods to the last comment with the scanners.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken looks over the scanners to find not only a starport but any woods that would be near by. The best would also maybe be by a mountain range where we could bring the ships in from behind them for part of the way. 

[occ] not sure what skill would be for sensor use, maybe Computer +1, Search +2  or Pilot +3 (although it should be based off INT instead of DEX I would think for that roll, in which case would get +2) [/occ]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

((Scanner are Computer Use.))

The scanners picked up nothing until they reached much closer to the planet. Once you've finally neared the atmosphere, you can see a large mountain range with your eyes. The fact that it is this visible from space confirms its size. When Gorken checks the scanners, he confirms that not only do the mountains stretch completely across the poles, but end closer to the western edge of the planet.

There are few buildings that pick up on the scanners, none of them large enough to be hangars or landing platforms. Though towards the Western edge where the mountains end, the scanner picks up a large series of objects which you can't identify. There is no sign of the actual facility on this side of the planet.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss moves over to the control panels besides Gorken and takes a look at the scanners herself. Considering, that conversations with the wookie are pretty one-sided, she decided that it would be better to see the data with her own eyes.

_“Hey, big fella, let me have a look, too, yes?”_


----------



## Turanil (Nov 20, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks over Lyss' shoulder.

- "Hum, where is exactly the building we must sneak into? We are not going to land in the mountains if it is hundreds of miles away from it! And we need a map of a 10 x 10 miles zone of the place. I don't want us to run there blindly!" 






[OOC: By map I mean a photo taken by the scanner that i put into my datapad.]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“As soon as it is on our scanners, I'll let you know. Maybe we'll have to search on the other side of the planet?”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 21, 2004)

As the ships begin to enter the atmosphere of Carida, the scanners start detecting smaller, more scattered buildings all across the mountains. Cross referencing this with basic information in the ship's computer on the planet, it seems that these are not the main facility, but instead the large amount of rigorous training areas across the more dangerous sections of the planet.

However, the large amount of buildings near the edge of the mountain ranges soon pick up as more than they seemed from space. Defenses. In fact, it looks to be a large array of turbolaser batteries set up in a spread out section just as the mountains begin. Currently, none of them seem to have taken notice of you.


----------



## Turanil (Nov 22, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks through the window far balow, then the screens.

- "Hum, we still need to find the building surrounded by storm trooper that we are supposed to enter. So lets find it, take a shot to get a map*, and by the way fly near the ground to not attract attention of the detection systems. After all, the turbolasers are meant to fire up in the sky."

Then, the starship goes down closer to the planetary surface.


[OOC: By map I mean a photo taken by the scanner that I put into my datapad.]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I'm not sure, maybe we are still on the wrong side of that mountain range, or even the planet. But we should gather the information we get on the way for the Rebel command, like the position of the defense systems, might prove useful in the future. And please do not fly too close to those turbolasers. Don't really want to mess with 'em. I'll meanwhile try to find more structures with the scanners, as does our wookie friend, as it seems.”_

Then Lyss addresses the wookie directly: _“Do you at least understand us?”_ With a shrug, she adds. _“Just nod, if you do.”_


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken growls deep in his throat and nods. He then types onto a nearby computer display that Arkess can see

"Yes, I understand Basic just fine. Thanks for asking"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Va Dien skirts the left flank of the larger transport with his X-Wing, listening to the occasional chatter over the com, he surveys his instruments and a brief mental image of him wheeling through the sky dodging the laserblasts of those turbolaster batteries flits through his head, but then he snaps back into his cockpit.  _Oh if only..._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

As the three ships passed over the first lines of defenses, it was obvious that there was a very strange lack of activity below. There were many buildings, low towers, and sensor devices scattered throughout the sprawling complex, yet none of the defenses took any notice of your passing directly through.

And then, you passed over a familiar sight. One of the assault transports that had been used as a decoy and offloaded troops was resting on top of a building. No sign of activity could be seen, but it was likely that the troops had unloaded and were inside doing their diversion job.

Not far ahead, the buildings began to grow in size. These were soon identified as the main hangars, and the map you had been given was of this very location. Not far from the raised buildings of the hangars(which all had blast doors closed to prevent entrance), was the building from which the ventilation shaft began. Upon passing over, it was apparent that the shaft must go down much farther than the map showed, considering how far the building had to go down before it was underground.

Sensors were also able to pick up a long tunnel passing out to the north. It was likely the sewage tunnel.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Looks like we found our destination. Now we should find a good place to land and hide this ship,”_ Lyss comments, while pointing on the sensor image and explaining what everything is. _“We still want to head for the hangars first? Looks like their ships are all on interior landing places, no open platforms, where a quick escape would be possible, which makes the whole idea even more risky.”_


----------



## Turanil (Nov 23, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Well, lets land near the entrance of the sewage tunnel. How unfortunate we cannot steal an imperial starship..."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Maybe we'll find another way... For now, let's concentrate on finding the defectors.”_


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken nods his head in agreement and gives an low growl as he watches over the sensors for any sight of Imperials (enemy ships, gun emplacements, etc)...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

*Dol Tarin; Kel Dor Fighter Pilot*

The Kel Dor feels nervous, wonder just what he can do on this whole expedition and wondering why he was chosen to come along.  He tries to make himself useful and checks over the sensor readings again.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 25, 2004)

The three ships streak over the main sections of the complex, beyond the building where the defectors are hiding and following the underground sewer line. The end of the line is easy to find, as it does indeed end exactly on a large cliff, falling off into a lake a hundred meters below.

The actual sewer itself looks to be a two meter by two meter pipe that comes out of the rockface, just at the top of the cliff itself, draining off into the lake below. The ground looks to be stable enough to land.

After the first pass, the voice of one of the other assault transport pilots sounds over the comm, "We've got reports of dissention among the Imperial ranks. Making the job of our boys in there easier but its not going to last long. The fleets going only going to hang around a short while longer, so this is going to get hairy soon. We'll wait down here for you as long as we can, but if it gets dangerous we're going to have to pull out."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken points and growls "*Rrhhhaaa gggrrr. bbbBBrraaaKkk yyrrrnnn? Urro rrggg, Gggrrrnnn*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



Looks like a good landing place sir. You think we have any rope on this ship? I'm a pretty good climber, just in case


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Sounds like we might need another diversion eventually. Here's my take on the situation: We land this shuttle near the sewer drainage, hide it as much as possible, and major Trual'Nuin, Gorken and myself go inside to fetch the defectors. Our two X-Wings patrol the perimeter and report any changes to the situation immediately. If necessary, they can fly in and attack any Imperial forces threatening to discover our parked shuttle, then retreat towards the fleet to draw them away.”_


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2004)

*Dol Tarin; Fighterpilot*

"I can do that."   Dol says, relieved to be staying in his 'wing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

The transport found a spot to land not far from the opening to the sewer line without too much trouble. It was below a few larger hills, so the assault transport would at least have some cover.

Dol and Van Dien:

Not long after the transport lands and powers down, you recieve a transmission over the comm from the command ship, "You've been spotted! There's a group of fighters that broke off from our screen and are coming your way. Two troop carriers just launched and are headed towards you. Its going to get hot down there real soon. We can take ten more minutes of fire before we'll have to get out of here."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 30, 2004)

"Acknowledged."  Dol Tarin replies then changes the settings on his comm unit to the gang below.  "Heads up.  We've been made.  You've got 9 minutes. Over." the Kel Dor says as he brings up his HUD, powers up the weapons, and switches his radar from passive to active.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 30, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout*

Gorken growls "ggGGrrrrooo. Rrraaauunnnrr"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



I hate Imperials. Lets get going then



He will draw his blaster pistol and readies his Ryyk Blade... he does not look happy


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Nine minutes... then we have no time to lose. Let's go!”_

Lyss readies her equipment as well and then heads for the exit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Ground Group:

The ship powered down and secured, you quickly move to the the sewer access. The entrance itself is small, but it thankfully opens up to provide more than enough headroom. There are soft lights lining the ceiling at five meter intervals, providing just enough light for you to see the water running across your ankles is clean. Or at least...it looks and feels relatively clean. The water seems to be running strongly, and the higher sections of the walls are dripping wet, suggesting that the level of water dropped very recently.

Flight Group:

As your fighters turn to address the incoming threat, your scanners pick up the ships that you were warned about. The tight formation of ships is heading your direction and flying across the atmosphere towards you. From the look of the scanner's readouts, the formation consists of at least six TIEs, two of which are likely bombers, and the two troop transports in the center. The exact nature of the ships cannot yet be determined, but its likely that they aren't going to fly in and say hi the polite way.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 3, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken growls lightly pointing into the tunnel "*Aarrrnnn OOhhhrrr Rrraaaa*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



"I think maybe I should take the front or the rear in there commander."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 3, 2004)

*Dol Tarin; Green Fighterpilot*

Dol radios his partner.  "Maybe we should 'make a run for it' and see if we can draw them away, make it look like we are just scouting and see if we can get them to miss our hidden shuttle down below, what do you think?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I wonder why the water flow has been dropped, but we should hurry now and take advantage of this situation.”_

Lyss enters the tunnel quickly but still careful enough to be able to spot any sensors or whatever else might alarm the Imperials from intruders.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

((Going to NPC those who aren't speaking up much to keep this moving.))

*Ground Group:*

Trual'Nuin looked to Gorken and nodded, "Go ahead and take point. Keep your eyes open, though. If the water level can be raised once, it can be raised again."

Though the tunnel does look to be clear of any sensors or other devices beyond the small lights. Though it is impossible to see what is below the water level. But they do their best to ignore the rising smell. Its not Gorken's fault that fur and water don't mix well. Thinking in terms of time, it takes cloes to three minutes before they reach the end of the sewage line.

And it literally ends. Where it stops, the water flows in from a small grate at the floor, and it looks that the grate can be raised and lowered to allow for more water to flow in and out. There is a small ladder to the left, which goes up to a small, unlabeled hatch.

*Flight Group:*

"Its worth a try," Va Dien says over the comm to Dol. Without another word, his X-Wing wrapped around and started the other direction, making sure to not fly over where the transport had landed. When Dol followed suit, the scanners picked up that the four normal TIEs breaking away from the others to pursue them.

The two bombers and the transports, however, did not change course. Though they were not heading directly for the where the transport had landed, they'd get close if they continued on their current path.

((We're going to go ahead and go to Initiative order for this, as the 4 TIE/ln's are within firing range. Va Dien 23. Dol Tarin 25. TIE/ln 13. TIE Bombers 19. Sentinel-class Assault Transports 12.
So...Dol, Va Dien, Bombers, TIE/ln(basic TIEs), Sentinel Shuttles. Actions?[giving Ferrix a chance to pop in here...]
Also, a note that there IS, essentially, facing in space combat. I'll put a mark on the map to show the direction of your facing. And I'll post an image of the Sentinel shuttles and the Assault Transport that's sitting on the ground in the OOC thread a little later.
Map explanation: VD(Va Dien), DT(Dol Tarin), AT(g)(Tranport on the ground...it is 'hidden'), T1-4(TIE/ln), TB1-2(Bombers), S1-2(Sentinel Shuttles). The = is the cliff line, and the single lines are the sewer. Given a lot of room on the map because of the large speeds. So much room that one screen shot doesn't work...rows 1-9 DO exist ))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 5, 2004)

"Better loop back and take out those bombers, it didn't work."  The Kel Dor says, not really expecting it to have worked, but disappointed that it didn't none the less.

((OOC Will fire on the closest tie bomber as soon as he can))


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken will look up at the ladder and the hatch to see if he can make it up with out to much trouble. If he can he will climb the ladder and see how to open it (button, latch, etc). If he can open it he only lifts it a few cm to listen to see what might be beyond


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Carefully trying to avoid the sewer water Lyss follows Gorken to the end of the line, she had taken up the second position of the small team. Looking around for any signs of sensors or other noteworthy things, she waits for the wookie to get through the hatch, to follow upstairs and hopefully leave that place as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Better loop back and take out those bombers, it didn't work."  The Kel Dor says, not really expecting it to have worked, but disappointed that it didn't none the less.
> 
> ((OOC Will fire on the closest tie bomber as soon as he can))




Va Dien shrugs meaninglessly within his own X-Wing and follows suit happily, never having thought it would have worked.  He'll target the secondary tie bomber as he loops back.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

*Ground Group:*

Gorken finds a small switch, and when he presses it, the hatch slides open. It reveals what is likely a small, empty white room. Well, not completely empty. There is a door on one side, and a rack with blaster rifles and two utility belts. It looks to be a supply closet of sorts.

Gorken: 



Spoiler



You can distantly hear blaster fire.



*Flight Group:*

((First, note that you are both moving at Ramming Speed. This gives you a +4 to Defense and -4 to attacks.
Dol Tarin moves but is out of range to fire on the bombers. X-Wings must be within Short range(2-5 squares) to fire laser cannons.  Va Dien is also too far to fire at the other bomber.))

As the two X-Wings loop around to reach the bombers, the two larger TIEs seem to take no notice. Instead, they simply alter their courses to avoid a collision and drop a series of bright blue proton bombs. Thankfully, the shuttle is no where near, and the bombs only rock the ground itself.

The other TIEs, though, angle right towards you, breaking off into pairs and cutting across Dol's X-Wing to swing over towards Va Dien.

((T1 loops around behind Dol and fires. Attack is a 13. Horrible shot.
T2 moves across Dol's path to Va Dien, firing. Attack is a 17. Another miss.
T3 moves to cut off Dol and also fires. Attack is an 18. Another bad miss.
T4 follow T2 and also fires at Va Dien. Attack is a 14. Man, these guys can't shoot.))

As the screaming of the Twin Ion Engines drowns out most other noises, the two shuttles look to have slowed. One of them is setting down already, its wings folding upwards as the landing gears extend from the flat bottom of the shuttle. The second moves a little ahead and also lands. It is not very easy to pay attention to this, however, as the two pilots are busy avoiding the barrage of green laser fire arcing over and past them.

((Round 2. Updated Map.))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2004)

Dol Tarin is going to slip to his port, closing the distance with TB2 and fire, then make a b-line for the shuttles and fire on them, hoping to keep whoever is in them, in.  Then he'll loop around to see if he can break up the ties closing in on Va Dien


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

Va Dien smirks, or atleast the blood carver version of a smirk, and then he pushes his X-Wing into a semi-dive, hoping to gain some tree cover against the Tie Fighters, as he makes his way towards TB1 and begins laying a spread of laser blasts at it.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken looks down to the others and grunts, and slowly crawls up into the room. He will lower an arm and pull up the others quickly. He looks at the blaster rifles but does not take one... instead looking at his blaster pistol.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Entering the room after Gorken, Lyss looks around and spots the blasters and utility belts after a moment.

_“Too bad they do not have any decent blaster pistols here, I'm not trained in the use of rifles, maybe I should look into that eventually. Sometimes it's good to pack a little more punch than this.”_ While she speaks, Lyss points to her own hold-out blaster.

_“Anyways, we should grab a few of those, maybe some of the defectors can put them to good use. We can still toss them away, if they are a hindrance.”_

She then proceeds to pick up one of the blaster rifles and takes a closer look at those utility belts and whether there are some spare power cells.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

*Ground Group:*

((First, a little note that I'll be NPCing Trual'Nuin until Turnil's net connection is fixed. Second, the utility belts look to have two spare power packs, two stun grenades, a glow rod, and a grappling spike launcher attached to each.))

The Duros follows Lyss up into the room. The hatch to the sewer access closes behind him with a quiet hiss. Thanking Gorken for the help, Trual'Nuin then stepped over and grabbed a utility belt. Slipping it on, he looked to Lyss, "Hopefully all we'll need to do is get them out. But take the blasters if you think you should," he paused a moment, then looked to the door and Gorken, "Lead the way."

*Flight Group:*

((Dol: You can only fire once in a round(move, attack). So, taking the first half of your actions. You will have to slow your speed to 'Attack' to be able to fire and move since you're still out of range of TB2. This means you can slip, move, then attack. Your attack is a 26. Hits TB2 and deals 61 damage.))

Dol's X-Wing quickly slips to the side, avoiding the two incomming TIEs and opening up with his four laser cannons as he flies in towards the bomber. The shots hit across the solar panel, putting some serious scorch marks along the bomber but not doing any serious damage.

((Va Dien: Your speed will also have to slow to Attack speed. Attack against TB1 is a 25. Hits and deals 80 damage.))

The drop in altitude gives Va Dien a clear view of the damage at the bombs dropped had done to the low tree line. The huge patches of still burning ground spread in an area larger than the transports. When his targetting reticle lines up with the nearest bomber and he lets loose a volley of fire, the red streaks hit the bomber hard. However, the TIE Bomber seems to be much better built than their more basic models, as it continues its flight.

Both of the TIE Bombers hold a steady course, stabilizing their fighters after taking hits but continuing their bombing runs. Both of them drop a proton bomb, then sip past the X-Wings off in the other direction, likely putting enough distancec for a second run.

On the ground, as one of the Sentinel shuttles litters little white-armored stormtroopers onto the ground below, the other opens up a large side cargo bay. From this bay, a two legged AT-ST walked emerges and turns its head to each side, orienting itself in the lightly tree covered ground.

((Actions for the TIE Fighters.
T1 follows Dol and fires on him. Attack is a 28. Hits. Dol's X-Wing takes 57 total damage. This knocks out his shields and damages his hull. 
T2 loops around and follows Va Dien, firing on him. Attack is a 12. Misses.
T3 also follows after Dol and fires. Its attack is a 19. Miss.
T4 also loops around and goes after Va Dien. Its attack is an 18. Another miss.))

Just as Dol flies past the bomber and watches it slip around him, he hears the scream of an TIE behind him closing in. The distinct sounds of its lasers firing is suddenly drowned out by an explosion from the right stabilizer. The shot completely took out the X-Wing's shields and gave the ship's hull a good scorching, though it seemed to hold together despite the punishment. Just a second later, the other TIE pursuing him fires, but thankfully these shots go wide and the green laser blasts fire off into no where.

Va Dien has better luck, and even though one of the TIEs is right on his tail, he manages to anticipate its attack an maneuver out of the way of the shot. The second TIE after him also misses, but more because of a horrible effort in targetting than Va Dien's piloting.

((New Map attached...AT-ST on the map now.))


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken gives a big wookie smile and holds out his blaster pistol and grunts.

He then picks up one of the blaster rifle and tests it weigh, takes aim with it to make sure its sight. After that is taken care of he steps to the door and opens it slowly. If it looks clear he roars "*Grooorrr hurrff*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



"which way commander?"



He then leads the way out into the tunnel...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 9, 2004)

Dol Tarin loops his X-wing around to try to break up the TIEs closing in on Va Dien, firing on the one that seems to stay on target the most.  He will then try to come up behind and position himself for a shot at the TIE Bomber 1 for the next round.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss takes the offered blaster pistol from Gorken.

_“Thanks Gorken, I'll give it back once we are out of here.”_

 She then also gets one of the blaster rifles and the other belt, if they would need them it would be good to have them, and otherwise she could still drop them into the sewage later.

 Afterwards, she follows the wookie into the tunnel staying on alert.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2004)

*Ground Group:*

The second that Gorken opens the door, the sound of blaster fire can be heard by all three of them. The hall itself seems to be empty, a disturbingly flat grey color extending both to the left and the right. Its to teh right that the sounds are echoing from. They're loud enough to be right around that corner, though no stray shots seem to fly past and hit the wall in thier view.

"I think that way is a safe bet," Trual'Nuin says to Gorken, motioning with his blaster pistol.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Grinning broadly, Lyss replies: _“Yes, I think you are right. Let me check out what's going on there.”_

She then sneaks to the corner to have a peek around it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

Lyss: 



Spoiler



Looking around the corner, you see that the corridor goes on for about ten or so meters before splitting off in a T-shaped junction. However, scattered all across that junction and facing off towards the right, is a large group of humans in Imperial uniforms and stormtrooper armor. All of them are crouching or hiding behind some kind of makeshift cover, firing blaster rifles at an unseen foe. There is also a barrage of blaster fire coming from the other direction, flying off down the other end of the corridor. A few bodies are scattered around, black scorch marks on various parts of their bodies from blaster fire. An interesting thing you notice is that none of the stormtroopers are wearing helmets. All of them seem to caught up in the firefight to take any notice of your looking around the corner.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Taking a step back from the corner, Lyss turns to the others and informs them: _“A whole bunch of imperials, about 10 meters away, commanders and stormtroopers - many of them strangely without helmets - has taken up position in a T-junction, exchanging blaster shots with someone else down to the right. Judging from the barrage of blaster fire, the other group seems to be rather large, too.”_

_“What do you think? Could those be the defectors? I doubt regular stormtroopers would be running around without their helmets.”_

While thinking about it, Lyss tries to recall, if she has seen a familiar face from the pictures they had been given among the Imperials.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 12, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

You both (Lyss and Gorwooken) noticed that Trual'Nuin felt very uneasy, almost scared by the dangerous situation. Having to walk through sewage water apparently proved to be an unpleasant experience for the Duros noble. Now, with the blaster shooting heard ahead, it looks like his face paled. Alas, this is the first real adventure for the quiet administrative employee, and for a long moment he was totally unable to act and think as his rank would have him to. Nonetheless, Trual'Nuin clears his throat, and turns to Lyss:

- "Huh... Lyss, I suggest that you... ahem... change shape to take the appearance of one of those stormtroopers. Then just go there and try to see if the commanders look like the ones we are supposed to rescue. Ahem... We are waiting you here... hum... 

Then, Trual'Nuin gets his blaster firmly in hand, looks the other way to not get caught by surprise, and waits nervously. 



[OOC: Sorry for my long absence]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“That was my first thought, however an officer's uniform would be more suitable, as the stormtrooper armor is too bulky for me to mimic. My second thought was... If those are the defectors... what would they do, if an enemy closes in from the side, they probably know each other... Forgive my hesitation, but the conclusion of this thought certainly seems rather unpleasant.”_


----------



## Turanil (Dec 13, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Hum... we need to do something. I suggest for some fast talking. Well, I will go there, weapons down, and improvise some clever speech, okay?"

Then, Trual'Nuin gets his blaster back under his wide clothing and prepares to go forward. 

- "I also suggest that you two wait hidden in the small room. If I get captured, just go on with another plan. Do we remember the passwords and names of the guys we must rescue?"

Trual'Nuin get a look at his datapad to recall the information...

- "If you have anything to say, tell me now, or I go there immediately. My plan is simply to tell them: _Hello, I am the reinforcements you are waiting for_... Then, depending on whom they are, I will continue my speech accordingly."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Don't go too far from the corner.”_

 Lyss shrugs. _“Call me pessimistic... just trying to cover both possibilities. I'll be right here if things turn out ugly to get you back out. In that case... this should definitely be of use.”_

 With that, Lyss begins to shapechange into an imperial officer.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 13, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Ah! Excellent idea Lyss, thanks!"

That said, Trual'Nuin composes himself, hands openly empty, then steadily walks into the room where are the imperials. Upon entering, he looks directly toward the officers, trying to see if he recognizes the defectors.

- "Hello there! Sorry to be late, but we've come as fast as we could..."

Trual'Nuin makes his best to look calm, and as if it's perfectly normal for him to be there. [OOC: with a Bluff check (+8); then a Spot check (+5) to see if there is one of the three imperials defectors in the group.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 14, 2004)

Trual'Nuin: 



Spoiler



Your voice causes almost all of the humans to jump, a few of them quickly turning and nearly firing on you. One of the helmet-less stormtroopers is suddenly pulled back by an officer, who growls something and ducks behind the cover again. After another short barrage of fire, the same officer pokes his head out to peer towards you, calling, "You know they don't usually let non-humans in here!"

The man's face does look familiar, though the distance makes it hard to tell exactly.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 14, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "You know they don't usually let non-humans in here!"




- "True! But it's an exceptional circumstance for an unusual situation!"

Of course, Trual'Nuin has absolutely no idea what the guy is speaking about. He nonetheless closes in, to see if the imperial is one of the three defectors. If he is one of them, Trual'Nuin will tell the truth, otherwise will have to improvise fast. In any case Trual'Nuin strives to look serene and relaxed, as if he is there because indeed he was send to help.

- "So! How things are going now, and what are your suggestions for my intervention?"

[OOC: another Bluff check (+8) for that...]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 15, 2004)

The man risked a quick move across the crates to get closer to Trual'Nuin, eyeing the Duros carefully. His face was in fact, familiar, and one of the three images they'd been show in the short briefing before leaving the Roche Base. The officer spoke quietly a moment, saying something to one of the helmet-less stormtroopers next to him, who was still firing over the crates at the unseen attackers.

Turning back to face the Duros down the hall again, the man called out, "My name is Arik Kardon! This is a bit of tight situation so I'll get straight to the point. An non-human would have been shot before getting on this planet. That means you're either a bounty hunter that was in the area or our ticket out of here!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

With all the blaster fire, Lyss cannot easily discern, what happens around the corner, so she dares to take a look, carefully hiding herself from view.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 17, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Arik Kardon said:
			
		

> "That means you're either a bounty hunter that was in the area or our ticket out of here!"




- "I am your ticket out of here Arik! We have a starship ready and waiting, but... but we need another one, an imperial starship to create a diversion, or things will get tough! Anyway, prepare to leave with me!"

Trual'Nuin gets a look at the firing going on, and adds:

- "Hum, you need something to let them believe you are still fighting here. Maybe exploding a bomb? Or do you have some automated gun?"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 17, 2004)

*Flight Group*

((OOC I think we got ahead of the other group but now I think we are behind them... Ferrix?... reposting my actions for the next round))

*Repost*
Dol Tarin loops his X-wing around to try to break up the TIEs closing in on Va Dien, firing on the one that seems to stay on target the most. He will then try to come up behind and position himself for a shot at the TIE Bomber 1 for the next round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 17, 2004)

((Actually, time wise you're about even now.))

*Ground Group:*

Arik nods to Trual'Nuin, "We've got a few more concussion grenades left," he then turned to the others in the group, barking a couple of swift orders. Three of the stormtroopers popped off some grenades from their belts and handed them around before hurling them down the hallway. No one waited for the explosions, and you soon noticed that the two other officers you'd been briefed on were rounding troops around. It was only another few seconds before all of them(about twenty of them, including the three officers) were charging down the hall towards you, with Arik saying, "Lead the way! There's a short timer on the grenades!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2004)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Looks like we found them,”_ Lyss says to Gorken, while turning her head back around the corner. _“And we should head out fast now!”_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Groken nods and holds the blaster a little tighter... just in case


----------



## Turanil (Dec 18, 2004)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Lets go to the exit! That way! Toward our ship, through the sewers!"

Trual'Nuin gestures at Arik, then begins to run, leading the way for the imperials, and going back to where we came from.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ground Group:*

Arik tears around the corner behind you, a group of about twenty or so others with him, including a couple other officers that have somewhat familiar faces. It doesn't take long to reach the room which had the sewer access, and once there, the ground shakes a few times.

Arik does his best to allay any fears, "That's the grenades. We left about six men behind to cover the escape. They should be following behind anytime now..." two more violent explosions echo through the base, but this time not from the same direction. It sounds like they've come from above. At that, the defector gives Trual'Nuin a serious look, "Tell me that you know what you're doing once we get out of here."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken looks at the _defectors_ and then growls to Trual'Nuin "*GRrraannN rrrraaarr gaaaRRa*"
For those who speak Shyriiwook "



Spoiler



Maybe I should take the rear out of here leader, I trust these people only so much



He then stares at the Imperials, ready for any betrayal (which is mostly expects, they are imperials after all, even if they say they are 'ex-imperial now)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Glad to have found you, now let's get out of here quick. We have a ship waiting outside. But there's a battle raging in the orbit, who knows what hit the base.”_

Lyss, still disguised as an Imperial officer, jumps down through the hatch to see, if the sewer tunnel is still useable. Since the defectors have their own weapons, she drops the blaster rifle in the room, unnecessary encumbrance, since she is not going to use it, anyways.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 2, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

The truth is that Trual'Nuin doesn't feel assured. This is his first dangerous mission, and he hesitates about many things, especially with blast fire around. He could be hurt after all!




			
				Arik said:
			
		

> "Tell me that you know what you're doing once we get out of here."



- "Huh... yes of course... huh... at least if we can manage to get an imperial starship I will know what to do, otherwise this will have to be impr... huh, never mind. Lets go out of here NOW!"




			
				Gorwooken said:
			
		

> "GRrraannN rrrraaarr gaaaRRa"



- "Excellent idea!"

Trual'Nuin gestures at the imperials to enter the sewers and follow Lyss Arkess disguised as an imperial.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss turns to major Trual'Nuin for a short momemt.

_“Hey, if you can understand him, then why don't you share his thoughts with us?”_


----------



## Turanil (Jan 2, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Lyss Arkess said:
			
		

> “Hey, if you can understand him, then why don't you share his thoughts with us?”




- "Recall me to do that later, right now lets RUN OUT OF HERE!!"

Trual'Nuin moves forward.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken waits for the 'ex-Imperials' to go first and will bring up the rear, watching their backs (both the defectors and back the way they came).

To Lyss comment he growls a grumbles, but is mostly silent


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 9, 2005)

*Ground Group:*

"We'll do what we can to help out," Arik said to Trual'Nuin, allowing a few of the other soldiers to move ahead with Lyss down into the sewer access. Thankfully, it looks the same as they left it. Empty. Though bright flashes can be seen at the distant exit every couple of seconds.

One of the Imperial officers drops down into the tunnel next to Lyss, looking surprised to see another officer that he doesn't recognize. Hearing the changeling's words, though, he looks up to the ceiling(which shakes again from another explosion, though this one a little farther off) and says, "Sounds like bombers. Was only a matter of time until they got some fighters out here, anyway."

The remaining Imperials filter past Gorken, leaving him as the last of the now large group in the corridor. Off in the distance from where they'd come from, he can hear blaster fire and a couple of explosions. They aren't getting close, though.

*Flight Group:*

((Not waiting anymore. Sorry for the delay. Dol loops and fires on T2. His attack is a 31. Hits and deals 76 damage. Boom.))

Dol brings his X-Wing through a long, fast loop, lining up his sights on the TIE pursuing his wingmate. Just as his ship flies past Va Dien's, Dol fires off a barrage from the X-Wings laser cannons. The four shots hit dead center on the TIE, detonating the cockpit in a ball of flame and sending it to the ground below.

((NPCing Va Dien. He's attempting a Tight Half-Loop(DC 30 stunt). Pilot check is a 29. Since he only failed by 1, he doesn't lose control of the ship and can still go on with his move/attack. He attacks T4. Attack is a 29. Hits and deals 75 damage. Another boom.))

Quickly moving his X-Wing to the side to avoid a collision with Dol, Va Dien attemps to quickly loop around and surprise the other TIE that had pursued him. But he quickly realizes that there isn't going to be enough room, and takes a longer flight path before turning and heading straight at the TIE. He lets loose a quick burst of four last blasts just before colliding head on with the TIE Fighter, destroying the fighter in a quick second and opening a path for Va Dien's fighter to safely fly through.

The two scorched TIE Bombers continue their path, each dropping a last bomb on the ground before heading out over the cliff and beginning to loop around. This time, though, they look to be heading much closer to where the transport has landed. On the ground, as one of the Sentinel shuttles continues to disperse troops out onto the ground, the other opens up a second large cargo bay. Out of it comes another AT-ST walker, moving to follow its companion in a direction that looks like it will take them closer to the exit of the sewage drain.

((Now the two remaining TIEs.
T1 moves behind Va Dien and fires. Attack is a 22. Just hits and deals 43 damage. That takes out the shields and does 13 damage to the X-Wing's hull.
T3 gets behind Dol and shoots. Its attack is a 17. Misses.))

The last two fighters come around in long turns, each getting behind one of the X-Wings and opening fire with their two small laser cannons. Va Dien's X-Wing takes a strong hit to the shields, knocking them out and pushing through to put a good scorch mark on the back of the X-Wing and giving the ship a violent shake. Dol has better luck, managing to maneuver around a badly aimed shot and watching the series of green shots go right over his cockpit and dissipate off into the sky.

((End of the Round. New map attached.))


----------



## Turanil (Jan 9, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The remaining Imperials filter past Gorken, leaving him as the last of the now large group in the corridor. Off in the distance from where they'd come from, he can hear blaster fire and a couple of explosions. They aren't getting close, though.




Trual'Nuin runs in front of the troop along Lyss Arkess. When reaching the exit of the sewers, he tries to assert the situation before going into the open and running to the starship. [OOC: makes a Spot (at +5) and a Listen (at +5) check to determine if there is danger (ambush, etc.) just before going out of the sewers]


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Groken follows the group, trying to watch both ways at once. He holds the blaster tight, ready for the ambush he is sure is coming... any time now. Watching and listening for any signs of trouble
(occ spot +2, listen +2 /occ)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss moves without hesitation to the end of the sewer line and then motions the others to wait, while she carefully moves to the exit, keeping herself hidden just in case, to check the situation outside.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 9, 2005)

*Flight Group -Dol Tarin*

Thankful that he didn't receive another hit this volly, Dol Tarin pushes his X-Wing after TB1 and fires on it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

*Ground Group:*

Reaching the edge of the sewer, the sounds of a firefight can be heard all around. You can hear the loud echoes of heavy weapon firing and multiple sounds that can only be TIE fighters. A second later, two large, twin-pod TIE Bombers fly out over the sewer, heading out off the cliff in front of you and looking ready to wrap around to head back.

Looking out of the sewer more carefully, you see that the area to the left, where your transport was set down, is clear. On the other side, though, you see chaos. In the sky, a fireball falls to the ground, with the two X-Wing fighters streaking past after two of the normal TIE Fighters right behind them. There are multiple large scorch marks in the ground that could only have come from the TIE Bombers, likely explaining the heavy explosions you had heard. But there is another problem, much more immediate and much closer.

Just off to the left, two large Sentinel-class Imperial troop shuttles are on the ground. There is a huge outpouring of white stormtroopers from one of them, all heading your direction but at the same time spreading out as if searching. But from the other, two large AT-ST scout walkers have emerged. They are quickly making their way through the lightly forested area, coming straight for the sewer pipe, their heads turning side to side as they slowly scan the area.

After carefully having his own look out to what is going on, Arik pulls back into the sewer pipe and says, "I didn't think we were worth this much effort. My men can help put down some covering fire. Where's your ship at?"

*Flight Group:*

((Dol's attack against TB1 is a 30. Hits and deals 73 damage. Another boom.))

The X-Wing streaks forward, shots from the four laser cannons arching in towards the nearest TIE Bomber. All four hit, piercing the solar panel and seperating it from the rest of the fighter. There is a half second where it falls from the sky in two seperate pieces, then a flame erupts from the mid section of the bomber and it fireballs down to the lake below in a bright flash.

((Va Dien flies forward then attempts a Tight Half Loop to face T1. Pilot check on the stunt is a 30. Just barely makes it. His attack against T1 is a 29. Hits and T1 takes 61 damage. Its down.))

Va Dien's X-Wing shoots forward, away from the pursuing TIE, before half-looping around and rolling to re-orient the ship. Now, flying straight at the surprised TIE Pilot, Va Dien fires off a quick burst of shots from the X-Wings laser cannons. The shots hit the cockpit dead on, detonating it immediatly and opening a path for the X-Wing to fly through instead of colliding.

The remaining TIE bomber continues its long loop around, this time heading straight for the downed assault transport. It also seems to be ignoring the fact that the two X-Wings are easily shooting down the other fighters. The remaining TIE l/n streaks past Va Dien's X-Wing, still staying on Dol's tail and letting loose a quick burst of green laser fire.

((Attack against Dol is an 11. Horrible miss.))

The shots go high, firing off into the blue sky above and disappearing.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken growls loudly "*Ggrraaarrr gggrrroorrr RRa. Ccrrroookk Krronnn, rrrMMkkk*" and points towards the ship, waving the Imperial forward. 

For those who speak Shyriiwook 



Spoiler



"Cheiften, get these _allies_ moving. Anyone who stays here will die, we can not delay"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“It will just get worse, if we wait too long. They'll probably see us on the run, so we better run fast.”_

Lyss sends a message via her comlink to the x-wings.

_“We are heading out now. If you can, give us some cover fire! Aim for the Imperial shuttles near the entrance or the walkers. Lieutenant Arkess over and out.”_

The next message is for the rebel shuttle.

_“Lieutenant Arkess here. Prepare for quick evacuation, we are coming in.”_


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Va Dien cuts back in a sharp turn hoping to catch the last tie interceptor in a blaze of green, sending a message to Dol, "take out that bomber and then we'll raze the ground support together."


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Ooooh.... I don't like that!! Our ship's there! Lets go and hope we don't get killed in the process!"

Trual'Nuin takes a deep breath, points the way where their starship is, and then runs at full speed toward it (blaster in hand ready). He just hope he will be able to make it alive...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

*Flight Group*

"take out that bomber and then we'll raze the ground support together." Va Dien's synthesized voice rings in the Kel Dor's ears.  "Check."  Dol Torin replies.  "Could you help me with this TIE on my aft? I've already taken a shot on the rear shields that broke through.  I don't like this planet very much and don't want to make it my final resting place." Dol punches up the speed to close the distance on the TIE Bomber, knowing that if he doesn't get a good shot in on it now, the ground troops are in big trouble.  The Kel Dor comes in hot and lets a barrage of laser fire down at the remaining Bomber.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss waits at the entrance and waves everyone through, obviously intent of taking rear guard.

_“Make haste, they are already swarming the area.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

((Because of timing issues and everything relying on this last bomber, reversing the usual order and doing the Flight Group first.))

*Flight Group:*

((Dol's is bringing his speed up to Ramming again as its the only way he can get close enough to fire on the bomber. His attack is an 18. Misses.))

Kicking up the speed and banking to intercept the last of the bombers, Dol fires off a quick barrage of shots. They seem to hang in the air for a moment, then the red streaks shoot off just behind the bomber.

((Va Dien's shot is a 28. Hits and T3 takes 76 damage. Boom.))

After a quick turn, Va Dien squeezes off a short series of laser fire. They hit easily, piercing the TIE in the cockpit ball and detonating the ion engine. As the flame clears, though, he can see the last TIE bomber still in one piece, flying right over the ground transport. In a short few seconds, both of the X-Wing pilots watch the TIE Bomber readjust its course. The slight move brings it right over the transport, and time seems to freeze as a large, blue glowing proton bomb is dropped from the ship's bomb bay.

It drops for an eternity, then hits. The explosion shoots up high, with pieces of the transport visible in many places. However, it is hard to tell if it was just a close shot or a full on hit. Though on the sensor screen there is no longer the usual blip where the small transport had been sitting on the ground.

*Ground Group:*

The entire group starts to follow all of your out of the sewer and towards the shuttle when you hear a sound. Up beyond the cliff, and X-Wing streaks to the nearby TIE Bomber. It fires off a salvo of shots, but the fall behind. The bomber quickly banks to its right, orienting itself and barreling forward. Then, just above the spot you remember hiding the shuttle, the bomber drops a large, bright blue proton bomb. It falls for a long moment before disappearing for only a half second.

A moment later, the ground shakes violently and there is a deafening explosion. A tower of flame shoots up, with a few noticable pieces of metal also going up with it. This stopped the group of Imperials, and the nearest officers just looked forward, trying to ask a question but not really finding the words at all.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Damn, that was aimed for our ship as it seems. What now? We can still try to hijack one of the Imperial shuttles.”_

Looking around, Lyss tries to make out, whether there would be a chance to get through to one of the Imperial shuttles, and if their own transport can be seen, to determine how bad the bomb hit.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

*Flight Group*

Cursing his poor aim under his breath, Dol Tarin banks his X-Wing toward the bomber and fires again, not looking down, not wanting to know if the shuttle was hit or not... that was something he'd have to deal with later.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 17, 2005)

*Flight Group*

Va Dien hisses through his comm, then executes whatever manuever necessary to start raining scorched green down upon the walkers.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

After a moment, Lyss realizes, that she needs to inform the flight group again.

_“Lt. Arkess here, once you go for the ground troops, do NOT attack the shuttles. Repeat. Do NOT attack the shuttles. Aim for the walkers and troop amassments. We might need them to get off this rock.”_


----------



## Turanil (Jan 17, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Oh No! Our starship is lost!" Trual'Nuin stops, turns to the following rebellious imperial and scream to them: - "No time to lose! Lets run toward the closest imperial shuttle and take it by force! GO!" With that Trual'Nuin resumes running, but onto a new direction, that of the nearest imperial shuttle, hoping he will be able to do something useful once there...


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken grunts and cuts left heading straight to the nearest Imperial shuttle. As he gets closer, the starts dodging and weaving, trying to stick to any cover. He will only return fire at any of the Imperials when he is within 30 meters...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 18, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss will look for ways to use the confusion and her unknown Imperial outfit to get close or even inside of one of the shuttles to disable the pilot. Of course, she'll keep some distance to the others and hide from view while closing in.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

((And now things get complicated. Going to put this in a spoiler block to take up less space:

[sblock]The Ground Group is NOT going to jump into the Initiatve order because of the distance involved. Note that the original map that's been used is at the Starfighter scale, so the AT-STs and two Imperial Shuttles are a good distance away. 

By that, each square is actually 50 meters instead of just 2. That puts the nearest AT-ST a good 250m out from the exit of the sewer where the ground group is. Also, the nearest of the Sentinel shuttles is 800m away. The Ground Group CAN see it through the light tree cover and small hills, but its still faint.

Now, because of the distances, I'm going to continue with the Fighter Group as is(since they have a chance to take out those AT-STs before they reach the Ground Group.  This also means that the Ground Group doesn't have to deal with a combat situation(beyond a bomb from the sky, of course) for at least a few rounds. So:

Ground Group, even if you move during 'combat' you'll be in the same square for a very long time. Your position on the map is just one square to the right of the exit to the sewer, so its going to be a bit more RP oriented for you guys at the moment. Apologies, I had expected you to be in the base a little longer but things with your rival Imperial Group stopped that from happening. [/sblock]))

*Flight Group*

((Dol's attack on the remaining Bomber is a 25. Hits this time and deals 53 damage. This time it goes boom.))

Dol's X-Wing banks hard, easily following the TIE Bomber. Even though Dol avoids looking to the ground, there is a large amount of smoke rising that he has to fire through to hit the bomber. The red shots arc out from the four X-Wing cannons, piercing the smoke and then the bomb bay of the fighter. There is a short pause, then the bay detonates, followed by the cockpit pod and a second later the entire ship falls in a burning heap to the ground below.

((Va Dien moves and attacks AT-ST1. The attack is a 23, easily hits and deals 53 damage.))

As Va Dien pulls his X-Wing around, he finds that it is very easy to place the two walkers within his sights when compared to the faster moving TIEs. Pulling right overhead, he fires off a barrage that rock the AT-ST closest to the ground team. For a moment, it looks as if the walker will topple from the force of the shots, but it manages to stay up.

The AT-ST's head tilts up as the body turns to fire up at Va Dien. In a clumsy moment , the thing looks like its about to fall over backwards again, but somehow manages to get a short burst of shots off from a turret on the left side of the 'head' at the fast moving X-Wing. The second AT-ST also fires with that small turret cannon, but continues to plod forward, heading straight for the ground team...as is a very large group of stormtroopers.

((AT-ST1's attack against Va Dien is a 6. Horrible miss. The second AT-ST's attack is a 22. Possible critical...nope. But Va Dien's X-Wing takes another 13 hull damage. That's 94HP left.))

The first shots go high and behind the fast starfighter, but the second AT-ST obviously has a better gunner. But even though the blaster cannon hits the X-Wing's underside, Va Dien doesn't feel anymore than a soft shake. The weapon obviously was meant more for anti-infantry than anti-starfighter.

Over the comm unit, you hear a slightly odd, yet familiar voice, _“Lt. Arkess here, once you go for the ground troops, do NOT attack the shuttles. Repeat. Do NOT attack the shuttles. Aim for the walkers and troop amassments. We might need them to get off this rock.”_

She sounds more...human than usual, but considering her inclination for shapechanging, that isn't too much of a surprise. From what the both of you can see, though Va Dien has a better sight on it, the group of stormtroopers is probably at least a hundred strong, and they look to be setting up a large defensive position just behind one of the smaller hills, though a few still charge forward behind the two walkers. At the same time, the sensors start beeping in alarm. The long range scanners are picking up new signals...fighters. A very large group this time, though the size you can't tell just yet. From the sound of things, it seems that the main fleet has escaped without time to get a word off.

*Ground Group:*

Behind you, over the hill that provides cover for the sewer, you hear an explosion. For a moment, looking back you can see the TIE Bomber going down in a ball of fire with a familiar, though slightly scarred, X-Wing arcing through. A good two hundred plus meters ahead of you, the two AT-STs continue their charge straight two you. The other X-Wing fires down on one, giving it a tough time as both walkers fire back. It is also of note that the largest group of stormtroopers has fallen out of view behind a hill, though many are still chraging forward a long way behind the two walkers. Why they didn't land nearer is a very good question that can't be avoided.

Seeing the situation, the Imperial, Arik, steps next to you and growls, "Those walkers are going to be in firing range of us in a minute or two. Your friends in the sky can't take out all of those ground troops, can they? Because if I know my stuff, those hunks of junk can hold at least a hundred troops if they're outfitted right."

((Last note: I will not update the map, as there's nothing new except for a little movement on the X-Wing's part.))


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 24, 2005)

Dol banks his X-Wing again toward the ST-ATs and will fire on one as soon as he can then try to move up to get a better sensor reading on the incoming fighters.

"Lieutenant, you  better double time it, we've got a large guest list arriving at the party any second now."


----------



## Turanil (Jan 24, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Arik said:
			
		

> "Those walkers are going to be in firing range of us in a minute or two. Your friends in the sky can't take out all of those ground troops, can they? Because if I know my stuff, those hunks of junk can hold at least a hundred troops if they're outfitted right."



Trual'Nuin stops, and begins looking all around, especially trying to see where is their starship or what remains of it, and if there is cover to hide from the enemy (like a forest).- "Listen, we are not going to fight, we need to find a starship! It seems ours has been damaged, but I don't see much from here..."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Va Dien laughs, or at least it could be a laugh, it sounds more like a chittering hiss over the comm between the two pilots.  He swings his X-Wing around to strafe the AT-ST he already hit once more, the slow moving land vehicles an easier target than the swift Tie fighters.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken holds up and takes cover growling "*GRRoooon rrreeeennnnnnn*"

For those who speak Shyriiwook "



Spoiler



We can't stay here long commander


"

He will look around, maybe retreating into the worlds to swing around? (_Survival +5_)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

*Flight Goup:*

((I'm going to go ahead and assumed Dol is attacking the undamaged AT-ST. His attack is a 29. Easily hits and AT-ST2 takes 61 damage. Down in one shot.))

The laser cannons on Dol's X-Wing prove to be too strong for the armor of the scout walker, penetrating the 'head' of the vehicle and sending the walker toppling back. Though it doesn't actually explode, flames can be seen from the walker that has fallen back to the ground as the X-Wing strafes past. 

As he goes over, Dol gets a good view of the troopers below the large hill, seeing a group of about sixty stormtroopers who look to be setting up artillery cannons, though they are paying no attention to the X-Wings. On the scanner, he confirms that at least three full squadrons of TIEs are on the way and will probably arrive within eight or so minutes. Far too many fighters for two X-Wings to handle on their own.

((Va Dien's attack on the already damaged AT-ST is a 28. Another hit, and AT-ST1 takes another 54 more damage. Boom.))

Pulling around and levelling the X-Wing off again, Va Dien fires off another barrage of laser fire from the X-Wing's cannons. All four shots hit. But this time, the AT-ST's large head goes up in flames, exploding from the powerful shots and collapsing to the ground. 

*Ground Group:*

_All:_
Ahead of you, the two AT-ST's go down from shots coming from the two X-Wings. The farther one simply topples backwards with a large amount of smoke, while the nearest walker looks like its about to fire its main cannons at you just as one of the X-Wing's dive in and fire. The shots detonate the entire vehicle, sending it to the ground in a fiery heap of metal.

A good distance behind the two downed walkers, the stormtroopers that were approaching had stopped, probably out of surprise. At that point. one of the defecting stormtroopers in the center of the ground cries out, "Quickly! They are caught off guard! If we are to take an Imperial shuttle, we must move now!"


_Gorken and Lyss:_[sblock]There are a few trees and some rolling hills between your group and the two Sentinel shuttles. It looks like the approaching stormtroopers area coming straight on at you, and there are a few spots that could provide some cover in moving around by following the hill of the sewer to get behind the shuttles. It may take some time, though.[/sblock]


((OOC Note for all: For accurate info on how far away things are, check in the OOC thread.))


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 28, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken gets up and growls loudly and moves toward the hills and wooded area. He waves to the others to follow him. He will try and point the way for a few to move them in the right direction. He will wait for his 'commander' though before leaving himself growling loudly "*RRRRONNR! GGROOnnn*"

For those who speak Shyriiwook "



Spoiler



This way commander, we have some cover in the trees.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

"Gnats to Ants," Dol Tarin says flipping on the channel to the ground team.  "Confirmed.  At least three full squadrons of bats coming in 7 minutes, 30 seconds... Mark.  Confirmed sixty termites looking for a war.  No fooling around down there.  Va and I will do our best to clear you a path to the new ant hole but we don't have time to waste."  

Dol banks his X-Wing again for a strafe on the cannons the stormtroopers are setting up.

((OOC: Do we have proton torpedoes on board and would dropping one of those clear out those 'troopers without blasting our boys into sawdust?))


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Look! Over there the hills could provide some cover, while we cross the distance. It will make for a longer way, but going right throught the host of stormtroopers might not be the best idea.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2005)

*Flight Group:*

((Dol: Yes, you have proton torpedoes and can use them on the troopers without worry of harming the people on the ground. For the moment at least.))

Strafing the ground, cannons blazing, the stormtroopers really have no chance against Dol's shots. Even thoug they aren't precisely aimed, there are enough troopers that simply firing takes out a considerable number. As Dol's X-Wing pulls up to come back around, he flys straight over the two grounded Sentinel shuttles. Even with only a quick glance, he can see movement around them...though there are no white figures to indicate stormtroopers.

*Ground Group:*

As you start around the long way, you see the two X-Wings beginning strafing runs across the ground. They fire at where there are likely stormtroopers, and you see large plumes or dirt and earth shoot upwards from each shot...even behind the hills. This distraction seems to do your group well, keeping the Imperial troopers busy hiding or running in random directions as you head around the hills against the single bulge in the ground made by the sewer access.

It takes about five minutes to reach a spot close to the two Sentinel shuttles, and at least once during the move your comms click on, but only static can be heard. The Empire seems to be jamming transmissions that the X-Wings are attempting to send you. But ahead of you, only twenty meters away, is the nearest of the two Sentinels. Its side cargo bay of the wide body is open, and there seem to be a group of ten or so men moving about. They are not wearing the white armor of stormtroopers, but instead the slick black uniforms of Navy Officers and tech crewman.

_"I don't think they've spotted us yet,"_ one of the defectors that had gotten towards the front of the ground whispered, _"There's probably still someone up there in the cockpit...they'll have an eye on us the second we head that direction._

((OOC: For a good of Sentinel shuttle, check the OOC thread.))


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Turning to the defectors, Lyss says: _“How do they identify you, anyways? If it's just visuals, well, they do not know me. I could probably get close to the shuttle without getting much attention and then distract them, so they won't notice you all immediately when we board the ship.”_


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2005)

*Flight Group*

Dol brings his X-Wing around again and this time drops a proton torpedo onto one of the cannons being set up.

"Ground crew, do you read me?  Over." He says into the com lines after not getting a response.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Flight:*

Over the comm, Dol hears no response. The torpedo fires and easily takes out a large mass of the troopers. Over the next few minutes, after it has become obvious that the Empire is jamming you comm systems which is not a surprise considering the situation. Thankfully, though, you can see the group on the ground moving around the mass of troops(which has scattered after the proton torpedo), and are currently waiting just a short distance from the nearest of the two shuttles.

Its been five minutes, and the three fighter squadrons are still closing in on you.

*Ground:*

The defector shrugged, _"I'd expect visual would be enough, but at this point...could be dangerous still."_

Behind you, a man has a seat and looks over. It is the officer from before, Arik Kardon, and after listening in on what had been said, speaks quietly, _"If you were a lookout and you saw someone running back when there are defectors trying to get away...wouldn't you be a little jumpy on the trigger finger?"_


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

*Flight Group*

Dol Tarin circles around trying to keep his eyes on his ground team to provide what ever cover he can while simultainiously scanning the sky and ground for threats to himself, Va Dien and the ground team.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I thought more about walking, not running, but would they shoot an officer they do not know by sight? Could get them into deep trouble and they certainly have seen pictures of you. From what I heard, failure is a quick way to death in the Empire.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

*Ground:*

Arik shrugs, _"They'd at least throw you a question, first. You don't look like any of us so they probably won't shoot you on sight. If you could get into the ship itself and fire up the weapons that could cause some serious panic among those boys on the ground."_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I will go then. It's the best chance we have to get across. Running right into their weapons would be foolish and our craft is gone... once I am inside, don't waste too much time. I'll try to keep them busy somehow.”_

Lyss will then look for a position from where to emerge in a most unsuspicious way, to slowly move towards the first Sentinel shuttle.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

*Lyss:*

It actually takes longer than would have been expected for you to be noticed. Though you cannot see within the beak-like cockpit of the large shuttle, you do have a good view of the large amount of techs and other ground crew. One of the black uniformed techs, a young looking man with short brown hair, is the first to catch sight of you. He waves to the others and reaches for a small, palm sized blaster pistol.

After taking a few steps closer, still a good twenty meters between the two of you, he calls out, "Who the hell are you?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Talking in a sharp voice, the imperial officer almost yells at the young technician:

_“Is that how you address a superior?”_

One hand points to the rank insignias on the uniform.

_“What do you see there?”_

While talking, Lyss continues to walk forward, eyes fixed on the young Imperial and with a very arrogant expression on the face.

_“Seems to be your lucky day, I have no time to waste with this. We have a whole squadron of defectors to catch. Bring me to the pilot. AT ONCE!”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

*Lyss:*

_"My superior is in the ship,"_ the man snapped, venom in his voice and raising the blaster pistol up a little more to show he wasn't playing around, _"I don't take orders from ground pounders, Lieutenant."_

As he paused, Lyss noticed that a large amount of the ground crew were watching, a few even reaching for their weapons.

*Other Ground:*

It doesn't take long to see the ground crew near the Sentinel starting to draw weapons, aiming towards Lyss. Though they aren't firing, it doesn't look great. Quietly, Arik looks to all of you, _"It was worth a shot...think your friend there may be in a bit deep, though."_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss doesn't flinch at the sight of weapons.

_“Who is your commander on this ship? And what exactly do you think you are doing there?”_

While talking, Lyss moves further around the group to turn them away from the direction where the defectors and rebels are hiding.


OOC: Actually, I thought Lyss would diguise herself as a fairly high ranking officer, not one barely higher than a stormtrooper. ^^ But well... guess I just didn't make that clear enough.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken aims his blaster rifle at on of the troopers "Rrroooon" he growls softly

For those who speak Shyriiwook "



Spoiler



Give the word commander


"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, I thought Lyss would diguise herself as a fairly high ranking officer, not one barely higher than a stormtrooper. ^^ But well... guess I just didn't make that clear enough.



((OOC: Its probably more along the lines of naval branch vs. military branch))

((OOC: Is there any chance that Dol might see what's going on down there?  He is keeping an eye out for those shuttles and hoping the ground crew gets off the ground in one of them SOON.  If not, understandable... but hopefully))


----------



## Turanil (Feb 5, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Gorwooken said:
			
		

> Give the word commander




- "Just wait a few minutes to see how Lyss manages this, then if they try to arrest her, we shoot." Trual'Nuin takes his heavy blaster in hands, ready to open fire.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2005)

*Lyss:*

_"What do you want with him, eh?"_ the black uniformed tech raises an eyebrow, keeping his blaster aimed and ready...though he does wave off the others behind him. Only a few seem to listen, going off back to working on a side section of the ship that is still open to the air. Three others stay, though, watching you carefully.

((Dol: Yes, you can see what's going on, even if it is kind of hard to spot the specifics. 



Spoiler



Though there's now only two minutes left until the fighter squadrons reach you.


))


----------



## Thanee (Feb 5, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“I don't see how this is of your concern, crewman. You better put that back where it belongs, before you hurt yourself with that little toy.”_

The Imperial just turns away from the young tech and proceeds to walk into the shuttle.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 6, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

- "Hey! I think it's time for some diversion! Lets throw a bomb in that direction up right, so the imperials will get their attention diverted from Lyss. Not an attack, not yet, some diversion..." Trual'Nuin asks if some of the defective imperials have a bomb or grenade to throw away in the bush plus fire for a few rounds.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lyss:*

The crewman doesn't follow you, and instead just watches you walk off with a sigh. As you head up the ramp into the Sentinel shuttle, you catch sight of him and the two others holstering their weapons and moving back to the others. 

Stepping into the main section of the ship, you see that it is large, open, and lined with folded up jump seats. There is a small door on the opposite side that leads to the rear of the ship, and one off to your left that is open. Looking in, you see a small corridor that leads straight to the large cockpit. Within it, you can see the back of a man's head, who is sitting in one of the front chairs and hitting a switch, yelling, _"I don't care what's up there! The squadrons will be here in a couple of minutes to clear those fighters out. You just worry about getting the cargo section locked down!"_

*Other Ground:*

Arik started to nod, but then you all catch sight of Lyss walking right past the three remaining techs. She disappears into the ship, and the techs walk off in an aggravated way. A couple of the defectors chuckle slightly, but Arik just smiles, _"Can still rig a timer on one of the old concussion grenades if you want. Looks like your friend there got in, though."'_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Lyss takes a moment to look around, to see how many persons are here and whether anyone from outside (or inside for that matter) can see her, trying to be silent and unseen for now. She also looks around for a switch to close the shuttle bay, if there is any.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lyss:*

From the look of it, the entrance room looks to be a place for troops to wait and quickly disembark. There doesn't seem to be anyone else near, and there are no switches beyond the door leading to the rear section. From down the hallway, you can still hear the man's voice from the cockpit, _"I don't care if the thing is jammed! Fix it! I told you fitting two walkers in there wasn't a good idea in the first place!"_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_Great, just great..._ Lyss thinks to herself. _Wait! The walkers did not emerge from here or did they? He's probably just talking to someone over the comm... well, what have I to lose..._

After that, the "ground ponder" moves towards the cockpit, hoping to see, who is present there. Moving silently, but not crouched, which would arouse too much attention, if someone would look.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2005)

*Lyss:*

Stepping into the short hallway leading to the large cockpit, Lyss can see the back of a man's head over a forward facing seat. You can also hear a distant crackling sound that is probably a comm. A moment later, the man throws his hands up and growls, _"Its not my fault they damaged the damn actuators! And even if it was, you're supposed to be fixing it, not griping at me!"_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Having decided, that it's not the ship, but the walkers that must be damaged, Lyss moves closer silently, wondering, whether the technicians outside would hear her stun the pilot, should she arrive unheard.


OOC: Setting her (well Gorken's) blaster to stun, but keeping it holstered for now. If she gets noticed, she would rather not be seen with a weapon in hand. Could make her presence a bit harder to explain. ;-)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

*Lyss:*

The pilot doesn't seem to hear you, as he is still facing forward in his seat. He does move slightly, however, shifting in the seat before reaching over to a console on his left to press a series of switches. You hear a soft click that is likely the comm being shut off.

Confirmed that, the pilot grumbles to himself about shutting up idiot techs.

*Flight Group:*
[sblock]Nearing the 1 minute mark for the arrival of the enemy fighters.[/sblock]


----------



## Turanil (Feb 10, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks at Arik and says: - "Well, Lyss is inside. Now I suggest we take care of those guys in front of the shuttle and then run inside and leave as quickly as we can. Let everyone aim at these soldiers and kill them. We don't have time for diplomacy..." With that Trual'Nuin aims his blaster at one of the imperials and waits for Arik and his men do likewise. Then he will shoot.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Drawing the blaster (set to stun), Gorken had given her, Lyss quickly aims for the pilot's back and shoots.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Uselessly, he fears, Dol Tarin flips on his com unit, "Ground team, get out of there NOW!  Bogies incoming."   he says, hoping against luck that somehow the message gets through, but sure it doesn't.  He brings his X-Wing in a wide arc to pass over the shuttle area where he will drop down low and start laying down fire into the groups of techs and soldiers (if any) and hope to provide some destraction for the ground group.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

*Lyss:*

The pilot manages to spin around at the sound of the stun blast, but he is caught by the blue rings before he can even speak and slumps down into the chair unmoving. A moment later, though, the shuttle shakes noticeably and you can hear the sounds of explosions near the rear end of the shuttle.

*Ground:*

Arik nods to Trual'Nuin's words, but before he can signal his men, the comm units crackle with the broken, but familiar voice of Dol Tarin, _"...tea...out...ere...ow!...incoming..."_

A moment later, you see one of the X-Wings drop down low and strafe the section behind the two Sentinel's where many of the technicians were standing. The X-Wing fires through its low run, sending up dirt and explosions as equipment is hit. Thankfully, it doesn't look like the shuttles were damaged. And even better, many of the technicians begin to scramble away, moving off away from the shuttles to some tree cover not far off.

*Flight:*

Dol strafes in low, dropping behind the two shuttles and firing into the group of technicians that seem to be working. The shots send up plumes of dirt, fire, and even a few bodies as he shoots past and up again. As Dol clears the ground again, its obvious that it created a very major distraction.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

With a quick glance behind her, Lyss vanishes behind whatever obstacles are there and next to the pilot's seat, dragging him to the ground and out of sight. She gives him a taste of the blaster handle against the back of his head to keep him stunned.

Then she takes his appearance in with a careful look, the face and the uniform, and begins to change...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

*Lyss:*

((Have to make a DC 12 Fort save or take 1 temp Con damage...an 18. No problem with the shapechanging.))


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Once that is done and the pilot won't wake up anytime soon and is out of sight, Lyss takes a look at the piloting consoles, hoping that her limited piloting skills are sufficient to figure out how to fly this ship and how to close the open cargo bay. She also looks out for anything else of use, like cameras and weapon controls to cover the advance of the Imperial fugitives.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

*Lyss:*

It looks like most of the systems are still on, and though it takes a moment to orient yourself within the cockpit, you manage to figure out what systems are what. Off on the far left, there is a soft yellow light that's blinking. There are a few switches around it, and from what you can tell it might be the cargo bay. Either that or something similar. Probably the cargo bay, though.

As for weapons, you notice that there are controls for foreward mounted cannons and even concussion missile launchers. There is also a turret control, but a datapad has been attached to a panel over the controls.

And then something starts to beep. Loudly and quickly. It doesn't take long to figure out that its the mid range scanners, and quickly checking them you find that there is a very large group of fighters heading your way. At least twenty, but likely more. From the look of it, they'll be in firing range in just under a minute.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Not hearing any signs of the others coming, Lyss figures that they must still be waiting for some reason. The laser strafing outside must have been their own men, so the technicians are probably scattered around by now. Since time is running short with the new threat incoming, she doesn't hesitate any longer and hits the switches, which hopefully will close the cargo bay, one after the other, putting the ones that did something else back into position immediately, and then takes off, aiming for a short flight towards their earlier hiding place, where she plans to land and open up for her teammates and the defectors to enter.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2005)

*Lyss:*

Pressing the switches doesn't seem to get that blinking yellow light to go off. Thankfully, though, the ship seems to fly easily, if not a little shaking, as you maneuver it to the hill. After nearly hitting a collection of trees and passing right over the group, you manage to spin the ship around and set down not too far from the group.

*Ground:*

In a moment, you see the nearest of the Sentinel shuttles begin to rise slowly off of the ground. The cargo bay door half closes, strains, then remains in an awkward position as the shuttle moves shakily in your direction. But instead of stopping next you, it flies past, spins around, then sets down behind you in a rough and fast landing. The entire time, the acces ramp under the shuttle's nose was open.

Arik looked to the others, motioning for the rest of the defectors to head to the ship, then grinned slightly, _"Not a pilot?"_


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Groken shakes his head and will wave everyone towards the shuttle... he will wait until they have started and watch for any ambushes or Imperials coming up on their position.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

*Flight Group*

Dol Tarin thumbs on the intercom again "GET OUT NOW!" and hopes to the force that they do.  He'll swing his x-wing around one more time and fire again then make for the upper atmosphere knowing he can't take on the squads of TIEs coming at them and that if he were to try, he'd just be stealing a much needed pilot from the rebellion.  As he climbs he nervously checks his scanners hoping that somehow, the ground team got aboard a shuttle and is following him out.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

Once landed, Lyss tries to open the cargo bay again, but by then the others are already getting onto the ship. She changes again, this time into a dark-haired female human with a rebel uniform depicting her own rank, before she rises from her pilot seat.

_“I got many talents, but piloting does not seem to be one of them. If you could lend me a hand here, we will have to make a run really quick, there is a whole fighter squadron incoming!”_

_“Oh, and there's the pilot of this ship, he's still alive and we might want him for interrogation.”_


----------



## Turanil (Feb 14, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin runs into the starship. He then seeks Lyss, hesitating a few second when noticing the unknown pilot, but with his unconscious duplicate next to him.... - "I can pilot this starship if need be. I am a duros after all... Let not waste time here and leave as fast as we can!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ground:*

Your group and the defectors all pile into the Sentinel shuttle. The troopers sit in the small jump-seats in the main section that the access ramp leads into. Two of the officers are speaking with them, mostly trying to make sure that all of them are there and in good shape.

After hitting a switch to bring the access ramp up, Arik steps into the cockpit with the rest of you and says quickly, _"That cargo bay door is still half open. We can't make the jump to hyperspace without that sealed!"_

Just after he speaks, the comm crackles with the familiar, although slightly distorted, voice of Dol, _"GET OUT NOW!"_

*Flight:*

As your X-Wings start towards the atmosphere and escaping, you had a chance to see the ground team moving into the Setinel shuttle. Off to the west, flying low near the tops of the training facilities, you can see the quickly moving specks that your sensors confirm to be the TIE squadrons.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 15, 2005)

"Thank the force."   Dol Tarin says under his breath then turns his X-Wing back down to fly escort for the shuttle.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“None of you a pilot who knows how to close it? I don't. I've never before sat in such a ship.”_

If noone can tell her how to close the door, Lyss will continue to try switches, which seem reasonable enough, making sure that she flips them back, if it didn't work. Maybe pressing the flashing light would help, too.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 15, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin looks uneasy. - "Well, I can pilot a starship if need be, but maybe not that great if there are fighters firing at us around. And for the door, I don't know how to repair things... Maybe we should try to fast-talk our way out of here. After all this is an imperial starship!"

Trual'Nuin gets a look at the control panels, searching how to close the cargo-bay door. Then he tries to find an imperial comm. chanel into which scream: - "We have been attacked by the traitors on the ground! One officer grievously wounded! We must bring him to safety!!"

[OOC: Pilot skill: +4 ; Computer Use skill: +6 ; Repair skill: none ; Bluff skill: +8]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

When Trual'Nuin reaches for the Com, Lyss stops him, cutting off the communication line.

_“Don't, sir! We do not want to arouse more attention than necessary. And they will probably ask for a code or rank and name, which we cannot give them. If they know we are in here, it won't help us any, and if they don't it will just make them look more closely. All we can do is dart off and hope for the best.”_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

*Shuttle:*

Though you press and flip all the switches around the, the light continues to blink and after a moment you start to hear a loud mechanical noise from the rear of the ship. Hearing this, Arik sighed, _"Sounds jammed. I can get back there with a couple of my men and see what we can do. Not really an expert on these things, so feel free to help."_

He the ducks back to the cargo hold as the ship begins to rise up. Out of the cockpit's canopy, you see one of the X-Wings drop back into an escort position. This is also just as the sensors start blaring loudly. Upon looking at the readings, you see the squadrons of enemy fighters is going to be within firing range in about twenty more seconds.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken growls in frustration and goes to work on the door [Repair +5, Jury-Rig?]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Va Dien falls in on the other side of the shuttle in an escort position, ready to engage the TIE fighters in a manner which would hopefully let the shuttle get away.  He signals to his R2 unit to get his shields back online in a hurry or they are scrap.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

*Gorken:*

Two of the defectors follow you into the back. You have to navigate a couple of very short corridors before finding the starboard cargo bay. When you open the door, a sudden rush of air pulls hard on you and you see the source of this right away. The bay is half open, with the upwards opening door not actually reaching the deck plates on the far end.

From the looks of things, the bay has been completely redone to fit much larger than intended cargo, and this just forces the bay door to close farther than usual. Thankfully, there are enough handholds and points to grip onto that you and aren't pulled out by the rushing air. One of the defectors points around you to a small panel a few meters off to the left, and ignoring the somewhat nice view of the sky outside, they follow you to the panel.

((Well, you passed both the Str and Dex checks to not go flying off, as did the two defectors...and yes, Jury-Rigging is what you'll need to do unless you want to spend hours on it. The two defectors give you a +4 bonus to the Repair check...and the result is a 25. Fixed.))

After tearing off the panel's covering and rewiring a few, you manage to find the right one. A mechanical sound begins to echo through the cargo bay, and as you watch the door closing all the way, the sound slowly drowns out the rushing of air.

*Everyone:*

((Going to go ahead and jump into Initiative here. Sentinel shuttle 11. Dol 9. Va Dien 13. Enemy Fighters 10. Puts combat order at:
-Va Dien, Sentinel, Enemy Fighters, Dol.

Everyone in the Shuttle, PLEASE check the OOC thread for important info(i.e. ship stats, etc). Other than that, lets get actions. No map for this one, and the first of the enemy TIEs HAVE closed to attack range[5 squares].))


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 17, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Groken goes to the nearest intercomm and growls loudly into it "*RRRoonnnn! GRRRnnnnnoooo rrrrr*"

for those who speak it [sblock]"It's fixed! Get us out of here now!"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“What did he say?”_

_“There are some weapons installed on this, but try to hold the fire for now, I'll see, if I can get our guest to give us some information, which might allow us to keep the fighters away.”_

Lyss then proceeds to first bind the Imperial pilot's hands and feet together and than wakes him with a blaster pointing to his head.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

"Dol Tarin to shuttle."  The Kel Dor says flipping on the com unit.  "What ever you do, get that shuttle and your crew out of here.  Don't turn back.  Leave that to Va Dien and I. Over and Out."

Sounding braver than he feels, the Kel Dor looks at the steadily shrinking planet beneath him and wishes it were a better place than this where he would die.  Flipping on the com to his companion X-Wing, he says "Well, Va, let's buy the shuttle enough time to get out of here.  I'm going to try to plot a short emergency jump for as soon as the shuttle gets clear and safe.  That should buy enough time to plot a real jump to someplace useful... though, I fear that opportunity might not come.  Over."  Dol begins a long, slow U-Turn, with his eye on the scanners to see how the TIEs are approaching them and a loose hand on the stick for quick evasive maneuvers.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 18, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*



			
				Gorwooken said:
			
		

> "RRRoonnnn! GRRRnnnnnoooo rrrrr"




- "All right! Full speed NOW!!!" Trual'Nuin tries to pilot the shuttle as fast as he can, up into the sky toward the silence of space. Then he will prepare to jump into hyperspace. [OOC: Pilot skill: +4 ; Astrogation: +6]


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

Va Dien hisses into the comm, "done and done."  He confirms with his R2 unit to match Dol's first hyperspace jump then waits.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 20, 2005)

((Plotting a Hyperspace jump takes 1 minute[10 rounds]. Dol and Va Dien can have their astromech droids focus on this while they pilot and do whatever, but the main ship is going to need someone to focus on it. For the moment, looks to be Trual'Nuin. And Dol/Va Dien, can you please give me a location for your 'short jump' if you want to make one? I will attach a portion of the galaxy that your in and highlight Carida and the Roche base so you can figure out other nearby planets.))

As Va Dien and Dol bring their X-Wings around to face the oncoming TIEs, they see that the formation of enemy fighters has broken up slightly. You can see about nine flights of the TIEs, each flying in a diamond formation of four TIEs each. Though they are approaching quickly on all of you, only one of the diamonds is within firing range...and they aren't shooting yet.

By now, all of the ships have made it out of Carida's atmosphere and into space. In the blackness, you can see the shapes of at least three Star Destroyers and five other smaller ships that you can't identify from this distance. But thankfully, they seem to be at a good distance from you. The only enemy ships anywhere near you for the moment are the formations of TIEs that have followed from the planet.

Onboard the shuttle, and between the chaos that's slowly growing, the former pilot of the shuttle groans. His eyes open slowly to look into Lyss' blaster, and they widen slightly. Quickly, the man looks around the cockpit in a panic, but finds that he is bound and can only struggle slightly.

((Map attached...blue planet is Carida, greenish one is Roche.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 20, 2005)

((OOC: AH... well if the astromech can't calculate a short jump quickly (a couple rounds) then I'd rather just have it calculate the proper jump to our rendezvous point.  Thanks for the intel on how the jumps are made, I didn't know ))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 20, 2005)

((Well...you CAN take rounds off of that check, but each round you take off, the DC increases by +2.))


----------



## Thanee (Feb 20, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“You want to live? Here's your ticket. You give us your name, rank and identification codes, the same for this ship of yours, as well as a secure Imperial communication frequence, which could be used to sent off a message the rebels should not overhear. Tell me all that, and you will live... probably. At least we won't kill you then. There are a few TIEs behind us, who might not take my word as granted, though. We already have an escort, but we do not want to take chances, and both, you and me, want to get this shuttle away safely. I will give you exactly one chance to answer. Lend me a hand here and live, or... well... you see the other half of the deal here in my hand. Choice is yours!”_


----------



## Turanil (Feb 20, 2005)

*Major Trual'Nuin - duros noble (3rd lvl)*

Trual'Nuin is busy, preparing the necessary calculations to jump into hyperspace. [OOC: Pilot skill: +4 ; Astrogation: +6]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Well...you CAN take rounds off of that check, but each round you take off, the DC increases by +2.))



((OOC: No no no no... we'll worry about taking rounds off when we get desperate))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

((Currently, going to assume that both Va Dien and Trual'Nuin are keeping with their previous actions...the TIEs are moving in in waves of four fighters. The first diamond of TIEs is in range now, and they're all shooting at our shuttle.

-F(light)1 T(IE)1 fires on the shuttle...attack is a 15. Misses. F1T2's attack on the shuttle is a 27. Hits. Shuttle takes 68 shield damage(down to 42SP). F1T3's attack on shuttle is a 17. Miss. F1T4's attack on the shuttle is an 18. Another miss. Note that someone aboard the shields can operate them as per the crew rules and attempt to 'heal' the shields again.))

The first wave of TIEs flies in, ignoring the two X-Wings and shooting right past them, catching up to the shuttle and each firing a barrage of green laser fire as they strafe past. Only one of the TIE's shots hits, raking across the upper section of the Sentinel and giving the occupants a good shaking around as the shots slam into the strong shields.

A moment later, the four TIEs arc over the shuttle and past it, starting to bank away and circle around for another run. The next line of TIEs is still a good distance off, and probably won't be able to fire on you for another few seconds.

((F2 of the TIEs won't be in range for another round, so there's a pause and some safety here. Dol can still act this round, and a single move can bring him in range to fire on the second flight of TIEs.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 22, 2005)

*X-Wing Group*

Dol Tarin punches the thrusters and moves into firing range, picking out the closest TIE and fires his quad lasers.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

((Dol's attack on the nearest of the TIEs in F2 is a 32. Hits and deals 65 damage. Boom.))

Flying straight for the next oncoming diamond of fighters, Dol lets loose a quick shot at the 'top' of the formation. The four lasers run striaght through the ball cockpit of the TIE, and there is a brief detonation from inside before the vacuum of space silences it and the debris simply floats away.

((8 more rounds until hyperspace. Actions?))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2005)

Dol smiles inside, quite proud of his shot.  He dives further into the diamond hoping to get a shot then will pull back on the stick to break his fighter into a relative "up" angle then loop back in pursuit of the second and first flights, not adjusting his roll so that he has a better view out of the canopy of his X-Wing of them.  Dol begins focusing on another target.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

*Shuttle Cockpit:*

The captured Imperial pilot glared at Lyss, for a moment trying to look past her and obviously trying to find a way to escape, _"I'm not telling you a damned thing, scum!"_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“Fine, then we have no further use of you...”_

Lyss raises her blaster pistol slowly, and if nothing else happens, she pulls the trigger.



Spoiler



Blaster is still set on stun, of course ;-)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

((...just a note, though Lyss isn't Force Sensitive, I do track DSPs for everyone, just in case you ever pick the feat up for some reason. So a warning that killing the officer WILL result in a DSP.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Flight:*

((Va Dien also fires on the second TIE group...his shot is a 26. Hits F2T2 and deals 71 damage. Another boom.))

Right on Dol's wing, Va Dien lets off his own burst of laser fire. It hits the left TIE in the diamond, detonating it in a short flame before the other two TIEs have to maneuver to avoid the debris. Still speeding forward, the two TIEs angle themselves towards the oncoming X-Wings, firing on them as they fly past and continue on after the shuttle.

((F2T3 fires on Dol...attack is a 17. Misses. F2T4 attack Va Dien...attack is a 20. Also misses.))

The green laser blasts from the TIE's twin cannons only go high because of their avoiding of a head on collision. They both angle up, passing only a few meters above the two X-Wings before continuing their push for the Sentinel. Still a good distance behind them is another diamond of TIEs, though they will likely be out of range for at least another half minute.

Off in front of the shuttle, as it continues its flight to escape the planet's gravity well and finish plotting the hyperspace jump, those in the cockpit can see something off in the distance. Still a good distance away, you can see the wedge shape of a smaller, Victory-class Star Destroyer slowly moving into your path. Coming from the other direction, also moving to cut you off, you see the rectangular shape of a Carrack cruiser.

*Shuttle Interior:*

The Imperial Officer looks panicked for a second, but keeps his mouth shut. Lyss pulls the trigger and series of short blue rings engulfs him. His eyes roll back in his head for a moment...but then he blinks a few times and shakes his head as if trying to get rid of an image. Hoarsely, the man laughs, _"Don't even have the guts to kill me!"_

((7 Rounds until hyperspace...))


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*2nd Lt. Gorwooken, wookie scout, VP/WP: 19/14*

Gorken slowly makes his way forward the cockpit, growling as he goes as the ship rolls to and fo


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((...just a note, though Lyss isn't Force Sensitive, I do track DSPs for everyone, just in case you ever pick the feat up for some reason. So a warning that killing the officer WILL result in a DSP.))




OOC: Read the spoiler ;-)


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lt. Lyss Arkess, SpyNet infiltrator*

_“This is not a matter of guts. I just figured, that it would hurt you more, if you had to live.”_

Lyss then knocks the man out once again and afterwards joins major Trual'Nuin in the cockpit to see, if she can be of any help.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 24, 2005)

Dol Tarin takes a shot at the next TIE to cross his path then will attempt to loop back around for another strike.


----------

